

Bull Rush Software Development Manifesto - babcockp
http://bullrushmanifesto.tumblr.com/

======
StorMaker
I would say good code dictates good process. No need to put extra layers of
political abstraction on top of something that works. Of course, if you have C
players on your team they will use extra process as their crutch... then it's
bye bye "brogramming".

------
codeworkOrange
This makes a ton of sense. We embody this type of brute force "brogramming".
Almost gang like efficiency. It's the only way to get things done amidst the
red tape normalcy...

